# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore restaurant wish-list

## MsDarkstar

Was just curious about what everyone wishes we had in Moore, restaurant-wise.  I'd love to see us get one (or more) of the following:

Panera Bread
Raising Cane's
Johnnie's
TGI Friday's
A GOOD Sushi or Hibachi grill place

----------


## Jesseda

a great seafood place
rainforest cafe
cracker barrel
panera bread
sushi or hibachi grill
taco tico
dairy queen
ruby tuesdays

----------


## Easy180

A Pearl's would do well on 19th

Take one of those and a Steak N Shake

----------


## flintysooner

Qdoba preferably or Chipotle 
an Italian restaurant 
Panera or another similar bakery place

----------


## kevinpate

I wish for more delivery options

----------


## MsDarkstar

Oooh yeah, more delivery options would be great.  Other than pizza, the only delivery options I know of are from China House & Rustic Rub BBQ.  

The rest of you have made me want to add to my list too lol!  Would definitely like a good Italian place, and a DQ.

----------


## mrbubba81

Yes! Bring back DQ!!!   Why does Texas get them all??

----------


## Jesseda

i remember the dairy queen in moore, as a kid my dad would play baseball in the field next to it, me and other kids at the park would run over to dairy queen at the drive thru and jump on the hose, and order and walk to the window, the workers use to hate us for doing that. And the cars behind and infront of us in line just stared with confusion it was funny at the time. MEMORIES

----------


## mrbubba81

Yes, I enjoyed many a Blizzards there back in the day.  I can't believe that they all just vanished (from the metro).  :Dontgetit:

----------


## MsDarkstar

They've still got one in Chickasha.

----------


## craigbanks

I wish DQ would come back because someone needs to give Braums some competition. It's not that I don't like Braums ice cream and burgers it's just that their service sucks and restaurants are always dirty!

----------


## andimthomas

> I wish DQ would come back because someone needs to give Braums some competition. It's not that I don't like Braums ice cream and burgers it's just that their service sucks and restaurants are always dirty!


I agree Braums locations are really dirty and gross. Last time I went I saw food splattered onto a picture hanging above my table.

----------


## Jesseda

i have noticed that as well, last time we where there, almost all the tables where sticky, my wife ask fora cleaning rag to clean a table off, and they gave it to her for her to do!! lol But the ice cream is pretty good, Im like marble slab, they are pretty good

----------


## Jesseda

is the new sushi place opened up yet by pho lan noodles and rustys?

----------


## MsDarkstar

I got my nails done at the place right down from it on Friday, it was open.  Does anyone know the name of it?

----------


## kbsooner

I wish they would stop building fast food restaurants off 19th and in Moore in general.  I heard the latest rumor of Jack n the Box coming soon!  Maybe where the old Carl's JR was?

----------


## Zoom Zoom

I'd like to see a closer red robin. I'm tired of the same types of burgers. I like that they have chicken and turkey burgers as well...

----------


## Charlie40

> I wish they would stop building fast food restaurants off 19th and in Moore in general.  I heard the latest rumor of Jack n the Box coming soon!  Maybe where the old Carl's JR was?


Jack in the box is making a comeback in oklahoma? Last time we ate at one in Texas it made us sick.

----------


## Jesseda

we need a seafood place and or italian place maybe a pappadeux

----------


## Charlie40

> we need a seafood place and or italian place maybe a pappadeux


a papawho? Never heard of them

----------


## MsDarkstar

Pappadeaux is a seafood restaurant in Dallas.  It's part of a privately owned family chain of restaurants named after the Pappas family, out of Houston.  Pappadeaux is kinda like Pearl's, there's also Pappasito's for Mexican food & Pappas Bros. Steakhouse.  They're pretty good.

----------


## CCOKC

> Jack in the box is making a comeback in oklahoma? Last time we ate at one in Texas it made us sick.


There has been a Jack in the Box in Ada for years.

----------


## Charlie40

I wasnt aware that they were in our state since they left in the early 80's or so.

----------


## theparkman81

I like to see a Ruby Tuesday, Boston Market, Dave and Busters (of course there's been rumors that they are going to put one in Moore), Red Robin, and Jack in the Box in Moore

----------


## Jesseda

theparkman81 , i think we are long lost twins, those are all favorites of mine as well, boston market sounds really good

----------


## shaws007

> I like to see a Ruby Tuesday, Boston Market, Dave and Busters (of course there's been rumors that they are going to put one in Moore), Red Robin, and Jack in the Box in Moore


I had not heard this about Dave and Busters before can you recall when and or where you heard this? 
I would love to see a Dave and Busters here. I was upset when I heard they were opening one in Tulsa and haven't even opened one here in the metro yet. We could use some more actual sit down restaurants and entertainment options around here.

----------


## AAC2005

I was shocked and surprised to find out that there isn't a TGIFriday's in the Moore area. They've really stepped up their game in the food and service department, and the one on NW Expressway rocks!

----------


## kevinpate

I know there are numerous fast and not so fast foodie options on N 12.  Other than Pickles at N 27th and I35, what else is tasty within say a mile or so either direction of Pickles?

----------


## MsDarkstar

If you're on 27th St., there are no food options East of Pickles.  For food options, you'd have to go West all the way down to Western (Mazzio's, Pizza Hut/Wings, Marble Slab, Quizno's, Taco Bell) then further to Penn for Panera Bread.

----------


## kevinpate

thanks, I thought that might be the case.  All in all, it sounds simpler to just pop on south  to 12th when I elect to give in to fast foodie temptations.

----------


## nguy0231

there is a dave and busters in tulsa

----------


## mireaux

> I wish DQ would come back because someone needs to give Braums some competition. It's not that I don't like Braums ice cream and burgers it's just that their service sucks and restaurants are always dirty!


...and.....their.......service......is......S-L-O-W.......if you order a burger, listen closely and you can hear the cow being butchered in the back.

----------


## mireaux

In and Out burger

Pantera Bread (not a typo..but my vision of a bread shoppe owned by a heavy metal band)

----------


## kawititnow

The Jack In The Box is going to be just north of the Home Depot along with the Target.

http://www.ddevelopment.com/pdf/leasing_15.pdf

I'd really like to see an Italian place go in. Zio's, Olive Garden, etc. We don't need another burger or Mexican place

----------


## Jesseda

love love love jack in the box, i live close by that area, fast food yeah but im excited we dont have one around now we do

----------


## Ender

I second Ruby Tuesday...would looove to have one close by!

----------

